# concern about a barium enema



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: saw my GI doc and described my symptoms; He feels a colonoscopy would be good but we settled upon a barium enema. My question is this, with my type of constipation (only a little comes out and only in the morning no matter what I eat or how much fiber I take), I am concerned because after the test you have to expel the barium; I honestly don't think I will be able to expel it because I can never ever ever expel more than a couple ounces at any given time of poop. thanks for you input.


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

To tell the truth I'd do the scope. You have to cleanse anyway, and they drug you for the scope. You'll wish you were drugged for the BE. If they find anything or don't they will probably want to do a scope anyway. In my opinion BE's are nearly obsolete. They can do alot with scopes, take biopsies, remove polyps and see a lot of the colon.


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

I agree with Hyacinth26. Barium enemas are becoming obsolete. Insist on the colonoscopy. I had one on Mon. and he removed a very small polyp. I never expected to have one as I don't do anything that might cause one, i.e. drink, smoke, sedentary, family history, eat meat and not eat vegs. and fruits.I'd forget the BE and go with the scope.


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Sorry for the spelling, Hyacynth. We obviously share the same name. Cynthia


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I don't usually post on this site, but when I saw the subject I thought I would. I would have to agree the colonoscopy is more thorough of the two. If something is to be found the colonoscopy should do it. I've had both done. They sedated me during the colonoscopy and I didn't really feel or remember much. With the BE I was not sedated. The secret to the BE is trying to relax and breathe through the procedure. I am also IBS © and I didn't have any problems getting rid of the barium. You are cleaned out the day before and when you go in for the procedure the barium will flow into you and air is added too. So when your done the first thing you want to do is pass gas, that's when I had to run to the bathroom and get rid of some of the barium. Try to be near a toilet that day. I'm sure it will come out. I'm sorry if I was too graphic. Good luck.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi. Can't imagine why you settled on a barium enema. What others wrote about the colonoscopy is right on target.However, responding to your question, you do need to expell all the barium or you may find yourself being treated in the ER. Don't hesitate to ask your doctor what's best for you. Our systems aren't all alike. When I had a BE, I was given a laxative to take after getting home and ordered to drink water for the rest of the day. After prepping for two days, I couldn't stand to take any more laxatives, and my bottom was soooo sore. I took a very warm enema with a lot Vaseline on the tube to get the rest of the barium out, and it worked.With all due respect, it sounds like you need to take charge here. This is your body, not your doctor's. If you want the colonoscopy and are afraid that you won't be able to evacuate the barium, talk to your doctor again. I think the colonoscopy is better for diagnostics, anyway.Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

Add me to the list...no way I would do that BE...strictly old hat now...only thing good about them is that they are cheaper...but regardless of cost, why not do the scope. Like was said, you prep pretty much the same, there is usually no pain or even any memory of the procedure at all, and if they find anything in the BE,you can bet you will have to do the colonoscopy anyway..so why not just cut to the chase. my 2 cents...


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Does anyone think a Barium Enema would be better than a colonoscopy to see if parts of the colon are twisted or show spasms? I don't think a colonoscopy would be good for that. My GI Doctor doesn't seem concerned about a twisted colon since he says people without IBS could have that. And from Symptoms he feels I do have spasms and seeing it would not help in treatment. He wants a colonoscopy for cancer screening. I'm more concerned with a colon that may be better off with parts of it removed. Of course I'm no expert but can tell a certain part of my lower descending colon is the main problem relating to spasms and should be removed. (I know the spasms may start in another place.) I could never tell him this, he'd think I'm nuts, and he would probably be right!!Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

I would think that if you had a twisted colon (volvulus), there would be a significant amount of symptomatic evidence for the physician to suspect such a condition. Plus, you can usually detect a volvulus from a clear plate X-ray. I would think that after thoroughly explaining your symptoms to the GI doc, I would go with their recommendation for a diagnostic modality.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Willie thanks!I needed to hear your words. I agree with you. Sometimes I get carried away with IBS visions!!!


----------

